# Peace Of Mind Bulb 3-8-8 How Much Per Gallon Of Soil?



## burningbush93 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been turnd on to the peace of mind bulb 3-8-8 for flowering the only problem is it is the only peace of min fertilizer that doesnt have a mesurment of fert per gallon of soil. the only yhing it says is to dig hole three times biger than the bulb and add1-2 tbsp to the soil which is useless for me cause i obviously aint gonna be planting bulbs lol. anyways does anyone else use this for flower and if so how much should i use. also if anyone has experience with it should i be adding anything else bud booster etc. i do plan on useing snowstorm ultra when i can. any advicei is definately appriciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2012)

Why would you want to use fertilizer made for bulbs in flowering with your mj?  I would think you would be far better off getting some ferts formulated for MJ.


----------



## burningbush93 (Jun 22, 2012)

there is a ton of people growing marijuana with it it has realy good ratios especially compared to all the ff peace of mind ferts. you should look up info on mj and what it nees. there is a ton ferts out there made specificly for mj and dont work half as good as some othere made for something completely different. i think its important to know what your plants need dont just buy fertilizer because it has a mj leaf on the bottle lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2012)

> there is a ton of people growing marijuana with it it has realy good ratios



You have been the first and only grower I have heard of using this.:confused2:

My suggestion to you would be to do as much research as you can before you start giving out information on mj,and trying to correct a veteran grower of THG caliber.


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 22, 2012)

As for knowing what your plants need, There are posts on this site made by members of this site with indepth knowledge of MJ down to the genes of the many strains available on the market today, and beyond. Most of the ferts used by the people of this site are tried and proven products designed for growing MJ, and many differant types of grows have been documented over the years using about every kind of nutes available on the market. THG and pcduck are accomplished and veteran growers, and you would be wise to heed their advice.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 23, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You have been the first and only grower I have heard of using this.:confused2:
> 
> My suggestion to you would be to do as much research as you can before you start giving out information on mj,and trying to correct a veteran grower of THG caliber.



:yeahthat: PC, you da MAN!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2012)

burningbush93 said:
			
		

> there is a ton of people growing marijuana with it it has realy good ratios especially compared to all the ff peace of mind ferts. you should look up info on mj and what it nees. there is a ton ferts out there made specificly for mj and dont work half as good as some othere made for something completely different. i think its important to know what your plants need dont just buy fertilizer because it has a mj leaf on the bottle lol.



LOL  :rofl: --I am sure that I have a pretty good idea of what a mj plant needs to grow--I have been doing this since 1981 (your parents were probably still in middle school).  In all those years, I have never seen anyone anywhere growing marijuana with this product.  I also do not just buy a bottle because there is a marijuana leaf on the bottle, but companies like FF have been making marijuana nutes for a long time and are good at it  Why would you think their product for flowering bulbs would be better than their product for flowering marijuana?  Even after growing for over 30 years, I do not believe that I know more than FoxFarms about marijuana nutes.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 23, 2012)

:rofl: THG

Yep, that gal knows her stuff, I'd trust THG's advice any time!


----------



## burningbush93 (Jun 23, 2012)

i didnt mean to afend anyone and im sure THG and pc duck are both more experienced than me. I shouldnt have just asumed you didnt know what you where talking about from one post but if your a guerilla grower like me and need a good slow release fert for flower you should definately look into the bulb food. Im not the first one to use it and in fact i got around 10 to 15 posts in one day from expierienced growers on skunk forums who all stand behind it. From what i have been hearing its one of the best slow release ferts for flower. When i first herd about it i was thinking the same thing as all of you (BULB FERTILIZER FOR MARIJUANA) but after loking into it more i cant disagree with all the growers who r useing it. THG i have only been growing for six years so obviously you have more expierience an im sure you know way more than me includeing the nutrion mj plant require sorry for jumping to conclusions and if you or anyone else knows of a better slow release fert i would definatly apriciate you letting me know.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 23, 2012)

It will work. Just like any other ammendment for longterm nutrient supplement. Look in the organic section and you will see many soil mix recipes. Whether it be your bulb food or soybean meal, dolomite lime, etc etc. you need a vast amount of diff foods for a organic outdoor girl for a full cycle. What you have is just a small slice of the pie.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2012)

I am not offended--I just got a good chuckle out of it.

I do not grow outdoors, but do not understand how bulb food could possibly be better than the nutes that FoxFarm is making for marijuana.  Flowering bulbs do not have anywhere close to the nutrient needs of marijuana and have a far shorter blooming period than any marijuana known to man.  In addition, as NV said, the nutrients in that are only a small part of the total nutrient package that marijuana needs.


----------



## burningbush93 (Jun 24, 2012)

thats wierd that bulbs flowering period is short cause it says its formulated for a long flowering phase. you might be right but i have seen some really good results with it and i heard from a lot of people useing it so im gonna give it a try. Honestly its not my first choice i have been looking all over for a good slow release  fert and i couldnt turn up anything besides this and heavey harvest which isnt available around here and i really need it now plus its to pricey for me right now but i do plan on trying it out next year. and for the marijuana ferts that fox farm makes i do agree they would be better but they arent slow release wich is a must for my guerilla grow. it would be risky to go out there every week to fertilize for my situation. Plus a lot of what ff makes isnt organic like the bulb 3-8-8


----------



## burningbush93 (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread is starting to make me second guess myself now. im gonna do some more research but i think im gonna go ahead and use the bulb 3-8-8 for maybe half the plants and try and find somethin else for the rest. ill post the results in the fall.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 25, 2012)

i remember reading about organic soil mixes that feed from start to finish. it was in the organics section wasnt it? subcool has one i believe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2012)

I am using NV's supersoil, which feeds all the way through.  I mixed mine a little lean the first time and things yellowed up a tad early.  However, this run I have put a higher concentration of NV's supersoil in the mix and believe that it will take me all the way through with no problems.  I will probably also give them a bit of a treat with Ozzy's tea recipe.


----------



## burningbush93 (Jun 28, 2012)

i was gonna try subcools super soil mix this run but didnt end up goin though with it for some reason but im definately want to try it out some time soon!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2012)

I think NV's soil mixture is a better one than sub's, if you are thinking of getting into the ss thing.


----------

